#  Vorstellungen >   Schmerzen in Hüfte und in den Beinen wer kann   helfen >

## Mirza

Hallo zusammen meine Mutter hat seit zwei Jahren starke schmerzen kein Arzt kann helfen. Es fängt in der Hüfte an und geht bis in die Beine. Die Beine versagen  sie kann kaum noch 100 Meter gehen ohne das sie sich setzten muss weil die sie dann Kaum noch gefühl in den Beinen hat wer kann Helfen ich verzweifel langsam danke euch jetzt schon

----------


## josie

Hallo Mirza!
Weißt Du denn, welche Untersuchungen bei deiner Mutter schon gemacht wurden.?
War sie beim Neurologen, beim Orthopäden, beim Rheumatologen?
LG Josie

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hier bitte keine Fragen stellen da diese im Vorstellungsforum in aller Regel untergehen .

----------

